# Transit AutoSleeper Automatic Transmission



## easyclix (Mar 14, 2011)

I have owned a 2005 Duetto Transit base vehicle with Automatic electronic transmission for the past 6 months. One of the rare breed of push-button transmission systems. (Two pedals - NO G/lever!) No information in Ford Manual and little help from Ford Dealership. I have problems with automatic down shift on the slightest incline. Be it up hill or down hill. I have to resort to the manual 'paddles' located on the steering wheel. Is this an endemic problem with this type of transmission ? Have others faced this and found a solution - ? Otherwise the mpg return on this 3500kg vehicle with a 2.4ltr TD is excellent and the last 5000 miles plus have been a joy!
easyclix


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Mar 14, 2011)

never seen one with this type of box , so i googled it and guess what nothing .the only thing i can say is try the ford transit owners club  i would imagine they will know, good luck .i will see a mechanic mate of mine today hopefully and see if he has any idea he is up on the new stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Mar 14, 2011)

had a word with my mate .who is up on the new type tranny and he says it may be one of two things . number one try the inhibitor switch about 30 quid replacement   otherwise he says its the gear box e.c.u   the 1st is the easiest and by far the cheapest, if it is the e.c.u then it will be expensive .  but he advises to get a diagnostic check first just to confirm the problem a ford dealer will be able to do this for you or any good garage


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Mar 14, 2011)

hi
try fordtransit forum  Welcome to the Ford Transit Forum! | Ford Transit Forum  someone on there may be able to advise, they are usually good.

tranivanman


----------



## stator (Mar 26, 2011)

*Automatic transmision help*

Try fedauto.co.uk for help


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Mar 26, 2011)

have you found anything out about the gear problem ,if so it may be handy to know just in case any of us on here have the same type of gear box, and have any problems similer


----------



## CruizingComet (Apr 24, 2011)

You could always ask on the Autosleeper Owners Forum, there are a few Autosleepers Duetto owners on there and they are a friendly bunch 

Link: Autosleeper Owners Forum


----------

